# Patrick names several potential Brown challengers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Says he has spoken with 4 Democrats*









*GETTING IN LINE*
Democratic candidates are jockeying to challenge Republican Scott Brown in the 2012 Senate race.

By John M. Guilfoil

Globe Staff / March 1, 2011

Governor Deval Patrick, in Washington for the National Governors Association's winter meeting, named several Democrats yesterday who he said will probably run against Senator Scott Brown next year.
In an interview with the National Journal, Patrick said he has spoken to four potential candidates: Alan Khazei, founder of City Year who ran in the Democratic primary for the seat in 2009; Robert Massie, a former lieutenant governor candidate; Mayor Setti Warren of Newton; and Mayor Kim Driscoll of Salem.
"Kim is not in; she has not made up her mind, but I know she's thinking about it seriously. But Alan and Bob and Setti are in, for sure,'' Patrick told the weekly political magazine.

He added that Robert Pozen, a former finance executive and former aide to Governor Mitt Romney, who has said he will run for Senate as a Democrat if the party asks him, has been trying to get in touch with Patrick.

Patrick said US Representative Michael Capuano, another potential Brown challenger, has not shown his hand.

Full Story:
Patrick names several potential Brown challengers - The Boston Globe


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

No chance Deval! LOL!!:wavespin:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a Brown Challenger. But the (D) stands for Dodge, not Democrat.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Unfortunately I think they might actually be able to unseat him. This state has proven time and time again it is full of sheeple.


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

jettsixx said:


> Unfortunately I think they might actually be able to unseat him. This state has proven time and time again it is full of sheeple.


How true... I hope not!


----------

